# Epic Battles Ensue in Two Worlds II Trailer



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Epic Battles Ensue in Two Worlds II Trailer*
10/26/2010 Written by Cameron Teague










Are you ready to view a trailer of epic proportions, full of brutal battles and lots of ugly ogres. If you like what you just read then Southpeak Games has the perfect trailer for you below. Two Worlds II was recently delayed from its original October release date and now looks to hit consoles around January.







Source: PSLS


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Nice trailer, but I would like to see some game play. Hopefully they release some soon.


----------

